# Changing Power-Pole Hydraulic Fluid



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Re the hydraulic fluid in an older Power-Pole (maybe 2007-08 model). Mine is low, and a little milky. So, probably best to drain and re-fill, and then run some new, clean fluid through it before sealing it back up. Right? How do I do this? What do I need to be aware of?


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

find your model here 
http://www.power-pole.com/JLMarine/Support/InstructionManual.aspx?Supp

if it's milky,you might have water getting into the fluid, otherwise it is pretty straight forward to fill, move the rocker switch up and down, then fill to 'fill line'


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks. No need to drain or flush the old fluid out and let some new fluid run through and out of the system first?


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> Thanks.  No need to drain or flush the old fluid out and let some new fluid run through and out of the system first?


yes, get as much of the old fluid out as possible, especially if it's milky


----------

